# Razer announces gaming-focused "Razer Phone" announcement, benchmark reveals specs



## WiiUBricker (Oct 13, 2017)

Razer is an american company who specializes in gaming computers and accessoires. Since earlier this year, it has been rumored that the company wants a piece of the smartphone market after buying off smartphone maker Nextbit. Past Wednesday the firm announced it will have a "huge" announcement ready for the first day of November. At the same time specifications of a so-called "Razer Phone" have been spotted from a GFXbench benchmark. The specs are attached below for your viewing pleasure.



_Click to enlarge_

Comparisons with existing benchmarks of other flagship phones suggest that Razer's phone performs slightly better. For instance, it reaches 21.4 FPS with the Manhatten benchmark, beating 19 FPS of the Samsung Galaxy S8 and 18.4 FPS of the Google Pixel 2 XL. It should be noted that Benchmark results don't neccessarily reflect the actual day-to-day performance, though.


_Click to enlarge_

About the outer appearance of the phone, no information is known at this point in time. You have to wonder though, could Razer's first attempt at a smartphone perhaps feature a sliding controller like Sony's Xperia Play? Find out next time on Dragonball Z on November 1st.

 Source


----------



## YTElias (Oct 13, 2017)

Razer and Phones?
FOR GAMING EXPERIENCE
lol


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 13, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Razor is an american company who specializes in gaming computers and accessoires. Since earlier this year, it has been rumored that the company wants a piece of the smartphone market after buying off smartphone maker Nextbit. Past Wednesday the firm announced it will have a "huge" announcement ready for the first day of November. At the same time specifications of a so-called "Razor Phone" have been spotted from a GFXbench benchmark. The specs are attached below for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 102586
> _Click to enlarge_
> ...


I'm a huge fan of Razer. So waiting
It's Razer!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 13, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I'm a huge fan of Razer. So waiting
> It's Razer!


Oh noes, I just noticed I spelled Razer wrong


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 13, 2017)

K good.


----------



## YTElias (Oct 13, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Oh noes, I just noticed I spelled Razer wrong


Oh yeah Razor


----------



## PaBo (Oct 13, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I'm a huge fan of Razer. So waiting
> It's Razer!



how can one be a HUGE fan of razer products?
the hardware might sometimes be worthwhile or even great, but prices are WAY over the top and the software is basically down right trash. synapse is a fkn trainwreck compared to what logitech offers.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 13, 2017)

Now we will be able to run those shitty clones that exist on the entire Play Store at 60 fps! THANKS RAZOR!!!


----------



## YTElias (Oct 13, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Now we will be able to run those shitty clones that exist on the entire Play Store at 60 fps! THANKS RAZOR!!!


like these games that eat 2,2 GB on your damn phone


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2017)

How many of the gaming concepts Razer was going on and on about was ever actually released? Remember Switchblade? Remember Razer Artemis? I'm not holding my breath for this one.


----------



## Arras (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm hardly an expert, but 8 cores and 8GB ram in a phone seems like overkill to me. Are there even any phone games worth playing that use anywhere near that amount?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 13, 2017)

Isn't 8GB of RAM overkill? Sure, those benchmarks are churning out a 20% increase in FPS over the Pixel 2 XL, but in terms of real-world performance it's still only a couple frames per second, and the added cost would be ridiculous.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 13, 2017)

Arras said:


> I'm hardly an expert, but 8 cores and 8GB ram in a phone seems like overkill to me. Are there even any phone games worth playing that use anywhere near that amount?


The only thing I could think of was dolphin, but other than that, not really. Pretty much anything I want to run on my Nexus 6p works fine.


----------



## YTElias (Oct 13, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> The only thing I could think of was dolphin, but other than that, not really. Pretty much anything I want to run on my Nexus 6p works fine.


dolphin anywhere
that would be cool


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 13, 2017)

YTElias said:


> dolphin anywhere
> that would be cool


It already kinda works, it just needs a lot more optimisation, some more power from mobile devices and they really need to work out the controller situation


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 13, 2017)

Arras said:


> I'm hardly an expert, but 8 cores [...] seems like overkill to me.


You're thinking in terms of PCs, where all cores are equal. In reality, most of the extra cores in ARM are low-power, lower-frequency cores dedicated to background tasks during sleep, etc. Some mobile CPUs might dedicate cores to the GPU too, but honestly I don't follow the mobile scene enough to know what's up anymore.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 13, 2017)

Your best bet for dolphin on the go right now would be the gpd win (I think that's what it's called)


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 13, 2017)

Will it have 400 buttons for my macros?
Cuz apparently buttons = gaming for Razer.

Also do I need to keep my phone connected to the internet to use it?

oh and lets place our bets for the price.
I'm gonna ballpark it at $2500 but that might be a tad generous if Razer keeps it that low for one of their piece of shit products.


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 13, 2017)

PaBo said:


> how can one be a HUGE fan of razer products?
> the hardware might sometimes be worthwhile or even great, but prices are WAY over the top and the software is basically down right trash. synapse is a fkn trainwreck compared to what logitech offers.


Just because I am. I love it and will love it


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 13, 2017)

Good ol' Razer, where you'll spend 10x the price for pretty green $1 LEDs. If this phone doesn't glow green and cost $5000, I'll be surprised.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 14, 2017)

Would be disappointing, if it didn't have a slide out gamepad. Anyway, maybe some devs will make or port games directly to the phone. Rather than having just Android.
Hope the battery is at least 4000mAh.

I mean, I probably wouldn't buy this, but I still want it to turn out good.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 14, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Would be disappointing, if it didn't have a slide out gamepad. Anyway, maybe some devs will make or port games directly to the phone. Rather than having just Android.
> Hope the battery is at least 4000mAh.
> 
> I mean, I probably wouldn't buy this, but I still want it to turn out good.


I really hope it does have a sliding gamepad and succeed because a proper successor of the Xperia Play and Shield Portable is long overdue.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 15, 2017)

If Razer makes a phone with a slide out controller I might have to seriously consider ditching my LG Stylo 2 and I LOVE my Stylo 2 (best damn phone to play Nintendo DS games on!)


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 15, 2017)

Remember the N-Gage? 
How bout the Xperia Play Playstation phone? 
What did they have in common?
They both failed horribly.
I still use an Xperia Play and its an okay phone and the buttons are actually really great, trouble is they tried to go cheap on the internal memory.
If Razer makes one it'll be likely too expensive for anyone to buy anyway and they'll likely package it with or sell separate controller attachments likely taken from their previous devices.
If its not stupidly expensive it might be kinda nice, I know I'll like the color theme but eh, I don't see it taking off with the usual inflated prices they normally use.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 15, 2017)

I don't know if I'd trust Razer to design a phone. Everyone I've talked to who has owned any sort of Razer product has had to replace them pretty quickly. I know a phone isn't the same as a mouse, keyboard, or headset, but still sounds like they're build quality of things isn't too good.


KingVamp said:


> Would be disappointing, if it didn't have a slide out gamepad. Anyway, maybe some devs will make or port games directly to the phone. Rather than having just Android.
> Hope the battery is at least 4000mAh.
> 
> I mean, I probably wouldn't buy this, but I still want it to turn out good.


A slide out gamepad may not be the best idea. Xperia Plays broke really easily and I'm sure some of it had to do with how forcefully the screen slid up. I've heard a lot of stories about broken ribbon cables. Hell, I have one sitting around with a broken cable.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 15, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Would be disappointing, if it didn't have a slide out gamepad. Anyway, maybe some devs will make or port games directly to the phone. Rather than having just Android.



I highly doubt that; you're going to need Android running in the background because it's... a phone! If you were to boot out of Android into some low-level OS to run a game then you'd loose the phone functionality, and you'd be better off just buying a dedicated gaming device anyway at that point.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 15, 2017)

Seems like it's just a rebranded Nextbit phone, so no slide-out gamepad.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 15, 2017)

Wait... are there even games that require this much power on Android?


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 15, 2017)

Well, it's just your typical run-of-the-mill specs. We'll see what their design has to offer. Maybe they looked better than the current gen phones or worst. haha.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 15, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> A slide out gamepad may not be the best idea. Xperia Plays broke really easily and I'm sure some of it had to do with how forcefully the screen slid up. I've heard a lot of stories about broken ribbon cables. Hell, I have one sitting around with a broken cable.


This doesn't seem like a wide spread thing. At least I never heard of this. Situation seems to be to just have a better sliding mechanism. That said, they could sent it with a gamepad case made for the phone. At least that way it is a bit more easier to replace. 



Pleng said:


> I highly doubt that; you're going to need Android running in the background because it's... a phone! If you were to boot out of Android into some low-level OS to run a game then you'd loose the phone functionality, and you'd be better off just buying a dedicated gaming device anyway at that point.


Just because it runs Android, doesn't mean they can't develop and optimize games for specific devices. In this case, the Razer Phone. Not to mention, modifying Android specifically for this device. Even with the secondary OS idea, the secondary OS could be made to make calls. 



shadow1w2 said:


> Remember the N-Gage?
> How bout the Xperia Play Playstation phone?
> What did they have in common?
> They both failed horribly.
> ...


Failed for different reasons nor does that mean people shouldn't keep trying.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 15, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Just because it runs Android, doesn't mean they can't develop and optimize games for specific devices. In this case, the Razer Phone.



Unless it has some exotic chipset I can't imagine what sort of optimization could be done. And I can't imagine this will even sell enough to entice developers to create optimised versions of their games, anyway.



> Not to mention, modifying Android specifically for this device.



In what way?



> Even with the secondary OS idea, the secondary OS could be made to make calls.



And SMS and Facebook and Whatsapp and Line and Skype and...?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 15, 2017)

^what I kept thinking as I saw the title and discussion rolling on.

Anyway no altimeter and no thermometer? What's the point in that then.


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 15, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> View attachment 102833
> ^what I kept thinking as I saw the title and discussion rolling on.
> 
> Anyway no altimeter and no thermometer? What's the point in that then.



Thank god I really thought I was the only one remembering that phone 

I don't think people are ready for considering their phones as real gaming devices. But if they manage to lead the people towards that mentality, maybe we'll see more "real" games on phones, and that would be interesting.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 15, 2017)

Ritsuki said:


> I don't think people are ready for considering their phones as real gaming devices.



You say that but after the likes of android and IOS has stomped all over the DS and PSP homebrew scenes we saw the 3ds (I would say DSi but... you know) come. Much like years before where the thought of using a phone browser for anything beyond hoping the train schedule website renders well enough for you to get where you are going was a joke we saw people make similar remarks with regards to people even considering games. Next "only real casual game players", after that "I can see it working but you might miss out on things", after that "yeah but I still like the exclusives". I have said several times that when doing retrospectives on the great and the good of GBA and DS library I would have a little "where are they now?" search -- if they were still doing it was often in mobile world, often exclusively. Such a thing is also why I skipped the 3ds and to this day consider a weak offering, though as I also skipped owning a phone or tablet I am not sure what I did.

Whether people are ready to have fairly dedicated gaming grade features on their phone I am less sure about, which is a pity as I would probably get a phone with nice inputs beyond a touchscreen purely so I can play older style games (be it emulator or just made to work the same).


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 15, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> You say that but after the likes of android and IOS has stomped all over the DS and PSP homebrew scenes we saw the 3ds (I would say DSi but... you know) come. Much like years before where the thought of using a phone browser for anything beyond hoping the train schedule website renders well enough for you to get where you are going was a joke we saw people make similar remarks with regards to people even considering games. Next "only real casual game players", after that "I can see it working but you might miss out on things", after that "yeah but I still like the exclusives". I have said several times that when doing retrospectives on the great and the good of GBA and DS library I would have a little "where are they now?" search -- if they were still doing it was often in mobile world, often exclusively. Such a thing is also why I skipped the 3ds and to this day consider a weak offering, though as I also skipped owning a phone or tablet I am not sure what I did.
> 
> Whether people are ready to have fairly dedicated gaming grade features on their phone I am less sure about, which is a pity as I would probably get a phone with nice inputs beyond a touchscreen purely so I can play older style games (be it emulator or just made to work the same).


I think they need to sort the battery problems well before dedicated hardware input.

Are we finally at the point where our smartphones can see up to 2 days of casual usage? Yeah. The hardcore? Not so much.


----------



## ganons (Oct 15, 2017)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Isn't 8GB of RAM overkill? Sure, those benchmarks are churning out a 20% increase in FPS over the Pixel 2 XL, but in terms of real-world performance it's still only a couple frames per second, and the added cost would be ridiculous.



 @3:35 phones are really stepping it up


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 15, 2017)

Phones for gaming... Unless you're using an external controller/keyboard and mouse, I can't find this as a good experience.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 15, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Are we finally at the point where our smartphones can see up to 2 days of casual usage? Yeah. The hardcore? Not so much.


If they did not have to also run a 2600MHz transmitter/receiver in fairly frequent use they are comparable to a DS.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 16, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> This doesn't seem like a wide spread thing. At least I never heard of this. Situation seems to be to just have a better sliding mechanism. That said, they could sent it with a gamepad case made for the phone. At least that way it is a bit more easier to replace.
> 
> 
> Just because it runs Android, doesn't mean they can't develop and optimize games for specific devices. In this case, the Razer Phone. Not to mention, modifying Android specifically for this device. Even with the secondary OS idea, the secondary OS could be made to make calls.
> ...



I fully agree with them to keep trying.
My xperia play has great buttons and the analog pads weren't all that bad when they were used at all.
Not steam controller good but generally not bad.
It just needed more internal space and a battery that doesn't inflate easy.... yeah I've been using mine too long...
Was kinda hoping we'd see more gaming friendly devices but it doesn't look like android is the best for gaming anyway sides casual stuff.
Maybe that's changed a bit by now, just hope we see more than Razer give it a try.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 16, 2017)

Not even going to touch this with a 2ft pole. Razer have a terrible quality on their products. All is either buggy or just straight up breaks when the warrenty ends.
I also don't see they will support software for this very long and I don't see any roms being made for it as well.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 16, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Such a thing is also why I skipped the 3ds and to this day consider a weak offering, though as I also skipped owning a phone or tablet I am not sure what I did.


Your rigid opinion on the 3ds library, has no bearing on if people treat phones as actual gaming devices. 

I still don't think regular phones are comparable to actually game devices. I really do think controls really hurts that transition. Xperia Play fixed the design issue and power is decent even for cheaper phones.  Until more companies make phones with gamepads or at least a clip-on specifically for their phones included, phones will be limited game wise. Ideally, a true gaming phone would have physical media like carts, but unfortunately that is asking too much.

Ask for battery, it can have a bigger battery than regular phones, if it isn't trying to win "I'm the thinnest" contest. This phone shouldn't cost more than $600, if not less than $500.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Your rigid opinion on the 3ds library, has no bearing on if people treat phones as actual gaming devices.
> 
> I still don't think regular phones are comparable to actually game devices. I really do think controls really hurts that transition. Xperia Play fixed the design issue and power is decent even for cheaper phones.  Until more companies make phones with gamepads or at least a clip-on specifically for their phones included, phones will be limited game wise. Ideally, a true gaming phone would have physical media like carts, but unfortunately that is asking too much.



Cartridges or not seems like a strange hill to make your stand on. If only because the option to resell licenses for applications purchased is more than technically feasible. Likewise I am more than happy to wander into a shop and have something downloaded to my device.

Clip on or built in could help but frankly we have had bluetooth controllers, even ones where said controller makers rounded up a bunch of decent devs of the day and got them to bake in support, since around the time android stumbled onto the scene. Limited buttons by default does hurt game design as it has been since... ages but I have seen more than enough things make the transition and enough new styles. Much of the early stuff was rather simplistic but we seem to have got past that now and I can have any number of games that force me to learn complex systems, shove reams of text and video at me and all the other measures we tend to consider for more than distractions and time wasting.

The 3ds library. I (I being someone that does not care about Nintendo franchises beyond Starfy and Advance Wars) liked the GBA (GBC too but did not have a flash cart or emulator really at the time), the DS gave me more of the same but better. I wanted the same for the 3ds but every time I went looking I found it lacking, and looking for why that might be so I found a developer exodus. An analogy of sorts that used to be favoured was the GBC was like a portable NES, the GBA/DS a portable SNES and that would mean the 3ds was the portable N64... which is actually quite fitting.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 16, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Cartridges or not seems like a strange hill to make your stand on. If only because the option to resell licenses for applications purchased is more than technically feasible. Likewise I am more than happy to wander into a shop and have something downloaded to my device.
> 
> Clip on or built in could help but frankly we have had bluetooth controllers, even ones where said controller makers rounded up a bunch of decent devs of the day and got them to bake in support, since around the time android stumbled onto the scene. Limited buttons by default does hurt game design as it has been since... ages but I have seen more than enough things make the transition and enough new styles. Much of the early stuff was rather simplistic but we seem to have got past that now and I can have any number of games that force me to learn complex systems, shove reams of text and video at me and all the other measures we tend to consider for more than distractions and time wasting.


3DS aside...

Even now, I lot of people like their games physical, including me. If only to have a sense of actually owning the game. Does anyone actually do resell-able licenses? Not that it matters, because that and physical game can coexist.  Not only that, it makes the games more accessible for areas with poor or slow internet. If any, that is. Also, it would be another standout feature. Another reason to buy it.

Well, I'm not saying games on phones haven't improve and they aren't any good games on phones, but I'm sure most of those games could be better and more complex, if they had physical controls.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2017)

There are some places which do software reselling and the US and Europe (not sure about elsewhere off the top of my head) appear to have rulings to allow it or even mandate its availability after a fashion. I don't however see anywhere making it amazon/ebay easy to do.

"poor or slow internet"
Other than what gets called emerging markets does that really exist many places any more? I guess you could consider those with only mobile internet (much like most people only had a landline to have internet through it seems some took the next step when 3g sort of became OK).

"coexist"
If your money is made in the margins, and you need to stump up good money for a run of things I can see simple market forces rendering it something of a 
That you would use ownership in such a context to me seems like a testament to the effectiveness of the marketing peeps. I always remember sitting there very puzzled after reading a Steam FAQ or something once where it posed the question of being able to give friends your used keys (this was some time before the EU ruling and after key sending got invented for the orange box or whatever) and it implying they were nasty and horrible and you would not want to do that.

I like button based games and find touch screen only sometimes quite limiting for certain types of action, however much like the DS ruined name input screens and inventory management for me I can see it also going for phones. Much like analogue sticks kind of suck for fighting games but on the flip side most dpads today are inventory selection I am sure something similar will happen with screens


----------



## mgrev (Oct 16, 2017)

T H E   T R U E   M O B I L E   G A M I N G   E X P E R I E N C E   F O R   H A R D C O R E   G A M E R S.

realtalk though there's really nothing special about it except for that razer made it. probably gonna have a hefty price tag too


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 16, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> If they did not have to also run a 2600MHz transmitter/receiver in fairly frequent use they are comparable to a DS.



No, I get that. I know why the battery drain is the way it is. Just think we're at that point where better optimizing battery life is more important than pure performance... But hey, I'm just a consumer. I don't understand the ins and outs of it all. Just know what I want out of a device.. Even if a tad unrealistic.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mgrev said:


> T H E   T R U E   M O B I L E   G A M I N G   E X P E R I E N C E   F O R   H A R D C O R E   G A M E R S.
> 
> realtalk though there's really nothing special about it except for that razer made it. probably gonna have a hefty price tag too


Might not have even made it.. Just taken an already built device and slapped their logo on it. Time will tell.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 16, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Might not have even made it.. Just taken an already built device and slapped their logo on it. Time will tell.


You may be right.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 20, 2017)

So...mobile esports in 2018?


----------



## SparkFenix (Oct 21, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> If they did not have to also run a 2600MHz transmitter/receiver in fairly frequent use they are comparable to a DS.



What if they make it GSM only with no Wi-fi. That'd be a solid 30-40% increase in battery life. \s


----------



## souler92 (Oct 21, 2017)

the fps difference is just stupid awfull


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 21, 2017)

100% sure it's gonna be too expensive. I'll just stick to my 3DS, thanks.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2017)

​

This is... meh.  "Mindset is gaming." No physical controls, not even as a case. At least it is 4000mAh.  
 Also, apparently it is $700.


----------



## Chary (Nov 1, 2017)

Okay, so, gaming phone with no controller attachment, and it's by Razer, king of cheaply made accessories. To top it off, it has a 120hz screen. For a phone. What games actually exist that are going to take advantage of that? Boy I can't wait to play Candy Crush on a high refresh rate and strong Qualcomm chipset, said no soccer mom ever.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 1, 2017)

Chary said:


> Okay, so, gaming phone with no controller attachment, and it's by Razer, king of cheaply made accessories. To top it off, it has a 120hz screen. For a phone. What games actually exist that are going to take advantage of that? Boy I can't wait to play Candy Crush on a high refresh rate and strong Qualcomm chipset, said no soccer mom ever.


The only thing I could really see this benefiting from is for mobile VR, especially for people who don't want to buy a dedicated PC headset

Otherwise it looks stupid


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 1, 2017)

Chary said:


> Okay, so, gaming phone with no controller attachment, and it's by Razer, king of cheaply made accessories. To top it off, it has a 120hz screen. For a phone. What games actually exist that are going to take advantage of that? Boy I can't wait to play Candy Crush on a high refresh rate and strong Qualcomm chipset, said no soccer mom ever.


Woah woah woah, I'll have you know I play Scrabble and that is a very competitive, high pace game that requires 120hz to even be good at thank you very much!


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 2, 2017)

Apparently, there will be games specially tailored to the phone.  Also, no headphone jack nor waterproof. 
Link


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 2, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Also, no headphone jack nor waterproof.


Seriously how utterly stupid can phone makers be for making phones without a headphone jack? I thought only Apple is stupid enough but to think that other companies followed them is fucking unbelievable.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 2, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Seriously how utterly stupid can phone makers be for making phones without a headphone jack? I thought only Apple is stupid enough but to think that other companies followed them is fucking unbelievable.
> View attachment 104553


Oh no, Don't get me started on the headphone jack...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 2, 2017)

Honestly, as a phone, it isn't that bad, but there are better overall phones out there. Would choose another phone for waterproofing alone. 
For gaming, it just comes short for that purpose due the lack of physical controls. While it will get games ported specifically for the phone, it still going to be mostly limited on
what types of games, just like any other phone.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 2, 2017)

$700... Snapdragon 835... 4000mah Battery... 120hz screen.... 8GB of RAM.. Tell me. What other phones offer that or better for the same price or less? The lack of an OLED display of sorts is off putting to an extent, but there's a reason for that.


120hz isn't necessarily a selling point for casual users... But after using a high refresh rate on an iPad? I can say I'm actually excited for this. Looking at some reviews points toward it being a solid device with various shortcomings.

I guess no waterproofing is dumb, but be real. Did we really need it? Being able to swim with your phone is cool and all, but it's not something that should be seen as standard. 

No headphone jack is a massive negative. Considering people still use wired headphones.. Apparently the answer to that is an adapter? Okay APPLE.


----------



## WARlord1903 (Nov 3, 2017)

What the heck is this? You're going to  buy a "gaming" phone to play all those crappy pay-to-play games? Just buy a desktop, Jesus.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 3, 2017)

WARlord1903 said:


> What the heck is this? You're going to  buy a "gaming" phone to play all those crappy pay-to-play games? Just buy a desktop, Jesus.


This. The hardware is enticing, but gaming and phone just don't mix.


----------



## Viri (Nov 3, 2017)

Oh boy, I can't wait for synapse updates on my cell phone?


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 3, 2017)

7.5gb of ram O.o


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 3, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> 7.5gb of ram O.o


Nvidia is that you?


----------



## ForeverEternal (Nov 3, 2017)

Memoir said:


> This. The hardware is enticing, but gaming and phone just don't mix.


Would have been a good concept if it were a hybrid phone. Use it as a phone or plug in a monitor/keyboard and mouse for light desktop gaming. 

Guess it's too soon for that.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

I can only see one app that could use the boost in power, and that would be dolphin. Other than that, just why would you need this?


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> why would you need this?


Dolphin


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 3, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Dolphin


I meant other than dolphin. Besides, if I want portable dolphin I'd buy preferably a gpd win or alternatively a laptop.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2017)

Oh boy I can't wait to play Candy Crush on this

In all seriousness, though, the performance boost should be useful for some emulators. Can't really think of any actual mobile games that would use this phone's horses, though.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 3, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> In all seriousness, though, the performance boost should be useful for some emulators. Can't really think of any actual mobile games that would use this phone's horses, though.


The performance isn't going to be significantly better than other SD 835 phones. A few fps at best, if at all. And the SD 835 performs even worse than Apples last-gen SoC. It's just a high-end Android phone with a Razer logo slapped on the back and marketed as a gaming phone.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 3, 2017)

Now I gotta choose between this or a Note 8. Decisions decisions
I guess I'll just watch the modding scene on both devices and see which one I want after the talented devs get their hands on them 

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## jDSX (Nov 4, 2017)

Yeah first razer needs better quality control before they make anything outside of PC gaming tech 

Also stop overchanging for lights and nice features that only last about 6 months thanks razer


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 4, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I guess no waterproofing is dumb, but be real. Did we really need it? Being able to swim with your phone is cool and all, but it's not something that should be seen as standard.


When you have that accident that you think was never going to happen with your $700 phone, you will be glad that it has waterproofing.



Memoir said:


> but gaming and phone just don't mix.


I disagree. It just seems like companies are too scared to go the whole way. Seems like they fix one problem and then completely neglect the others. It is already a $700 phone and it is a phone going for a specific market. Would it have really killed them to include some kind of physical controls? 

While you could argue that they will use the 8GB ram to the fullest, there are already phones that have that much ram. So the only real difference seems to be the screen and games being made specifically to work on the phone. Oh, and the speakers.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Nov 4, 2017)

120hz monitor on a 30fps hardware? Good job razer!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 4, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> When you have that accident that you think was never going to happen with your $700 phone, you will be glad that it has waterproofing.
> 
> 
> I disagree. It just seems like companies are too scared to go the whole way. Seems like they fix one problem and then completely neglect the others. It is already a $700 phone and it is a phone going for a specific market. Would it have really killed them to include some kind of physical controls?
> ...



Would it have killed them? Look at the Moto Z accessories. It's a mess. Then you've got the Xperia play that failed. Is it possible? Yeah. Plausible? No. Gaming on a phone just doesn't work. No matter how you hack it.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 4, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Would it have killed them? Look at the Moto Z accessories. It's a mess. Then you've got the Xperia play that failed. Is it possible? Yeah. Plausible? No. Gaming on a phone just doesn't work. No matter how you hack it.


You are comparing a bunch of mods to one thing that they could have included in the box. The Xperia Play didn't failed due to having controls nor did it fail because it was focus on gaming. It failed for other reasons. Such as not being as strong or close as strong as the other phones and lack support. Not to mention, this was years ago. Technology has gotten much better. Even cheaper phones got comparable technology to the flagships.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 4, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> You are comparing a bunch of mods to one thing that they could have included in the box. The Xperia Play didn't failed due to having controls nor did it fail because it was focus on gaming. It failed for other reasons. Such as not being as strong or close as strong as the other phones and lack support. Not to mention, this was years ago. Technology has gotten much better. Even cheaper phones got comparable technology to the flagships.


It failed because it sucked. The slide out controls wore out after a few months of use. The build quality itself was just god awful. Comparing mods to something they could include in the box? Like slide out game controls? Yeah, but what good would that do? Battery life is already truly inconsistent. Add another bit of hardware and a niche focus, and you drop it even further.

Again, gaming and phones don't mix.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 4, 2017)

Memoir said:


> It failed because it sucked. The slide out controls wore out after a few months of use. The build quality itself was just god awful. Comparing mods to something they could include in the box? Like slide out game controls? Yeah, but what good would that do? Battery life is already truly inconsistent. Add another bit of hardware and a niche focus, and you drop it even further.
> 
> Again, gaming and phones don't mix.


Just going to agree to disagree.


----------



## pasc (Nov 12, 2017)

Well.. Had a flip razer phone once.

Sh###y speaker. Clunky layout. Nothing to brag about.

Still sold 2 months ago for 60€... Not too shabby.

Guess ppl still value them.


----------



## Blue (Nov 12, 2017)

It might have higher specs, though it will still have the same mobile games.


----------

